# Simple Question - Anybody Have A Work Light Suggestions?



## louosten (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello to All;

I'm looking for a reasonably priced work light to hook up to the Altas 10F on/off switch. Halogen would be OK; LEDs may be even better. A magnetic base may be the most versatile; and it needs long, flexible neck. I searched the archives but didn't find any definitive examples. All suggestions welcome, and thanks in advance!


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 7, 2015)

I found LED work lights from Lowes.  They run on 110v,are gooseneck, and bright.  They came with a spring clip not a magnetic base.  They run about $20, but I got mine for $10 because they were painted green instead of silver or black.  I got some old speaker magnets, so if and when I get around to it, may change them to that.   Mark


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 7, 2015)

I have desk lamps with 60w equivalent LED bulbs.  The clamp-on bases that come with them usually fail so I make my own socket from 1/4" black pipe and a square of 1/4" plate.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 7, 2015)

I also picked up a desk lamp from a garage sale for 2 bucks and use a day light led bulb.


----------



## Wierd Harold (Dec 7, 2015)

louosten said:


> Hello to All;
> 
> I'm looking for a reasonably priced work light to hook up to the Altas 10F on/off switch. Halogen would be OK; LEDs may be even better. A magnetic base may be the most versatile; and it needs long, flexible neck. I searched the archives but didn't find any definitive examples. All suggestions welcome, and thanks in advance!



I like these from Ikea. They can be used with the base or are available with a clamp mount for portable use. They are easy to mount to a flat plate or bracket without the base. I have a couple on all of my machines.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/
WH


----------



## rwm (Dec 7, 2015)

Here is the Lowes LED light:




I put a magnetic base on mine. Comes as a clamp on as mentioned above. Its bright.
Those Ikea lights look good too. I may go see those.




R


----------



## kvt (Dec 7, 2015)

I had the clip on Ikea ones and they did not seem that great.   I had a florescent one that was brighter,   I have an old stiff arm one with the magnifying glass that I use, then if I need to look closer,  I just swing it over where I need it.


----------



## AnthonyTVA (Dec 8, 2015)

louosten said:


> I'm looking for a reasonably priced work light to hook up to the Altas 10F on/off switch.



What price range is considered reasonable? There are options in the $50-70 range that meet your requirements.


----------



## louosten (Dec 8, 2015)

I would think $50 would be an upper limit...surely a lightweight LED assembly could be had within that range?


----------



## Round in circles (Dec 8, 2015)

For less than that price I've used an 20 watt LED waterproofed/external  flood lamp  fixed to a wood  strip I've fixed up above the lathe ..    It belts out a better white light than a 300 watt incandescent filament flood light . I seem to recall the total cost was £ 28  ( $ 36 USD ) including  an extra 4 mtrs length of power flex , the power plug & a water proof cable connector joint to join the cable to the small tail end cable of the flood lamp .



 I do have  an an lamp with a fluorescent ring bulb & a x 5 magnifying glass , that I've fitted to the rear RH of the lathe table ... I think I've only used is three times in just over 13 months as the LED flood is far superior and it does not need to be wiped as any oil splash etc does not reach tht height unl,ike the angle light . Plus the flood light is never ever in the way like the angle lamp is .
I simply put on either my reading or computer viewing glasses  if I want to get a real close look at things  for I found I was liable to mis-judge distances if looking through the magnifying lens.( Nearly put my left hand on the chuck that was running at 1500(  ish ) RPM . )


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 8, 2015)

For one of my lathes I use a magnetic base goose neck lamp from I think Enco (bought it 30+ years ago).  I use a 100W LED bulb, no more burning the back of my hand on the bulb!  

I also use a magnetic based sewing machine LED goose neck lamp.  Read that suggestion here on the forum.  Search on eBay for "sewing machine led lamp".  They sell them in 10 - 30 LED versions, I went for the 30 LED ones.  It's not nearly as bright as a 60 W bulb but does give nice concentrated light.  I use it on my mill right at the cutter.  Picture is below.

Bruce


----------



## rwm (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow. Those are hard to beat. But not so bright? The Lowes light is pretty bright. 
Robert


----------



## roadie33 (Dec 8, 2015)

I have several of these I use. I buy the Equivalent 60w Daylight LEDs at Walmart for $5.84 a pair. Plenty of light.
I use 1 at the lathe and 2 at the mill, one on each side and one of the 30 led sewing machine type right at the cutter head. 
IKEA has them for $8.99.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a 4-foot long twin tube florescent fixture hanging from chain and hooks in the ceiling directly over the centerline of the lathe.  It lights up the whole lathe like daytime!

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Round in circles (Dec 8, 2015)

Spiral_Chips said:


> I have a 4-foot long twin tube florescent fixture hanging from chain and hooks in the ceiling directly over the centerline of the lathe.  It lights up the whole lathe like daytime!
> 
> Spiral_Chips



 If you swap out the fluro tubes for LED tubes you'll think you were wearing welding goggles before the change over .. One tube bright white /daylight and the other warm light gives a real quality light .


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Dec 8, 2015)

YUP


----------



## matthew-s (Dec 8, 2015)

When this was on sale it would have fit your budget.  Pretty nice!  http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/flex-arm-magnetic-led-work-light.aspx


----------



## CluelessNewB (Dec 8, 2015)

Check out this old thread:

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/cheap-and-effective-tool-lights.33020/


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 8, 2015)

I would suggest working fewer hrs, and have someone else do the heavy lifting. Ohhh, that kind of work-lite. Never mind. Mike


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 10, 2015)

I had an original Atlas lathe lamp for my 10F that I liked. They clamp to the back of the bed and have a long flex-neck, so nothing to get in the way.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Dec 24, 2015)

Something to consider - the wavelength of the light determines what 'color' it appears-- look on the back of the light bulb package for 5000 lumins bulb if you desire a 'bright' day light white illumination.  'Soft' lights which produce yellowish tinge and are often used indoors for subdued lighting are rated around 2500 lumins.  Others are in between.  Often the number of lumins, hence the color of the light striking the work piece, is more important for illuminating the work area, that the wattage of the bulb


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2015)

I pulled a flex light off and old power tool (cheap band saw not worth saving) and mounted it on my back spalsh:




Took a little bracket to mount it and it had a wiring junction box as a base to bolt it down and hide the wire connections. Made a little drop shield for the front so I have bright light on the work but not in my eyes.

I have to make a little handle for the light bucket so I can move it without having to grab the hot housing. It's not super hot, I just don't like grabbing it after its been on a while.

Call me old fashioned, but a 60w incandescent close to the work works best for me and is easy on my eyes....


----------



## wrat (Dec 25, 2015)

Glenn Brooks said:


> Something to consider - the wavelength of the light determines what 'color' it appears-- look on the back of the light bulb package for 5000 lumins bulb if you desire a 'bright' day light white illumination.  'Soft' lights which produce yellowish tinge and are often used indoors for subdued lighting are rated around 2500 lumins.  Others are in between.  Often the number of lumins, hence the color of the light striking the work piece, is more important for illuminating the work area, that the wattage of the bulb


I'm pretty sure no one but me is going to lose any sleep over this, but the unit you're looking for is probably not lumens, but Kelvin.

5000 lumens is a lot of light.

These numbers are a measure of temperature, as in 2500K or 2,500 degrees Kelvin.  5000K is, of course, much hotter - twice as hot.  And sure enough, temperature affects wavelength.

So, exactly as you say, and you're right, 5000K is a hot white light and 2500K is a warm light.  I was just getting all pedantic on the units of measure, i guess.

It's bedtime, but i gotta put two pig butts in the roaster here soon for them to be ready for dinner tomorrow.

Merry Christmas

Wrat


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 25, 2015)

Wrat is correct.  Lumens is a measure of brightness or intensity. not color.  Roughly the same thing as watts.  A 150 watt incandescent lamp is approximately twice as bright as a 75 watt but at roughly the same color temperature


----------



## Andrewlcox (Dec 25, 2015)

Wierd Harold said:


> I like these from Ikea. They can be used with the base or are available with a clamp mount for portable use. They are easy to mount to a flat plate or bracket without the base. I have a couple on all of my machines.
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/
> WH


I came here to suggest the Ikea ones too. They are so small but put out a nice projector light.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 25, 2015)

BGHansen said:


> I also use a magnetic based sewing machine LED goose neck lamp. Read that suggestion here on the forum



Ditto, cost around $15.00, maybe less. Plenty of light, but it needs to be close to the work.


----------

